# What's It Called?



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance but I'm new to the tractor world and don't know the terminology for the various parts.  On a 3 point hitch set-up, there are, of course, 3 points. Do these brackets, for lack of a better word, have a name? I am missing the top one and can't really search for one without knowing what to type in to a search engine.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

"Lower arms" & "top link"! The top links are available aftermarket from places like Tractor Supply, just make sure you get the right length for your application (there aren't a lot of choices)! 

Hope this helps! ~~ grnspot


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Top link or third link


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

top link use different size ends cat0,cat1 and cat2 o most garden tractors cat1 compact and smallfarm tractors cat 2 really large tractors hope this helps have a good one


----------

